# GTO buckets seat frames vs. Chevelle bucket seat frames



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

A friend of mine just bought a pair of 65 GTO bucket seats for his Chevelle. He claims that there are differences between the two. I thought all bucket seats were interchangeable within the same generation or year. Has anyone found them to be different?


----------

